# Die optimale PACLITE Jacke: gibt es die ???



## MEGATEC (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

nachdem es mich letztes WE mal wieder so richtig ver$chifft hat und meine Windjacke dem nur kurz stand hielt, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach ner optimalen Paclite Jacke - nur leider scheint es das nicht zu geben was ich suche 

Denn die Jacke sollte das alles nach Möglichkeit haben :

*1. Daumenschlaufen :*
damit die Jacke auch bei schneller Fahrt vorne bleibt






*2. Abnehmbare Kapuze :*
damit sie während der Fahrt nicht immer rumflattert, zudem sollte die Kapuze Helmtauglich sein ( die Jacke soll mich auch auf Klettersteig Touren und Wanderungen begleiten )

*3. Unterarm Lüftungen :*
um zu kühlen und zu lüften

*4. Reflektierende Elemente :*
um bei Dunkelheit oder Regen besser erkannt zu werden

*5. Pocketfähigkeit :*
die Jacke sollte in sich selber verpackbar sein ( Pocketfähig ) - so wie diese hier z.B. :http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radjacken-gonso/thunder-graphit




am besten nach mit zwei Bändern + Klickverschluss um sie um den Bauch schnallen zu können

*
6. Minimales Gewicht :*
sie sollte nur das nötigste wiegen

*7. Rucksacktauglich :*
meine bisherige SALOMON Packlite hat hier leider versagt und das Wasser durch gelassen, an den Scheuerstellen zwischen Trägern und Jacke 



Mein bisheriger Favorit ist die Berghaus BLAZE,
allerdings erfüllt sie die Punkte 1 + 2 + 4 nicht 
http://www.bergfreunde.de/berghaus-...elljacke/?listtype=search&searchparam=paclite

*Wer hätte sonst noch einen Vorschlag ??*


----------



## Supernova (2. Mai 2011)

Bist du auf Paclite fixiert?

Daumenschlaufen, hab ich bei einer Regenjacke noch nie gesehen. Weiß auch nicht ob das so Cool ist, bei Material ohne Stretch.

Punkt 2 und 3 beißen sich mit 5 und 6! Zusätzlich RVs gehen einfach auf Gewicht und Packmaß! 

zum Thema helmtauglich: Wenn das so eine riesenkapuze ala Arcteryx werden soll, wöllt ich damit nicht Radfahren. Oder soll nur ein alpiner Kletterhelm drunter? Die Kapuze meiner Fox Stormshield is so geschnitten, dass sie unter einen XC-Helm passt!

Eine Tasche mit Bändern dran hab ich auch bei einer Paclitejacke noch nie gesehen. Eigentlich nur bei verhältnismäsig günstigen Jacken. Darüberhinaus gehen Bänder wieder auf Gewicht und Packmaß.

Rucksacktauglich: Paclite gilt im eigentlichen als nicht rucksacktauglich. Ich hab es bei der besagten Foxjacke im Alltagseinsatz gemerkt: 2,5Lagen und exzessives Rucksacktragen (Und ich spreche hier nicht von 50l Trekking-Rucksäcken!) vertragen sich einfach nicht! Da muss halt einfach ein stärkeres Material ran. Irgendwas Dreilagiges. Und das geht aber wieder mal auf Packmaß und Gewicht!

Wird also nicht so einfach werden. Selbst mit Selbernähen, wird es schwer alles zu erfüllen. Wie das halt immer so ist mit der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (2. Mai 2011)

Mehr oder weniger bin ich schon auf Paclite fixiert weil ich mit anderen Stoffen ( JEANTEX + VAUDE ) keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht hab.

Daumenschlaufen haben z.B. die NORRØNA Jacken, allerdings fallen die vom Schnitt her recht seltsam aus ( siehe Test hier : http://www.dk-content.de/trekkingbike/pdf-archiv/tests/0610_Regenjacken.pdf )

Die Punkte beißen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, sie ergänzen sich !
Meine SALOMON hat beides nur halt nicht alles und dabei nur 430g !!

Zum Helmtauglich: genau darum soll sie Abnehmbar sein !
Denn wenn es wirklich mal gießt wie aus Kübeln würd ich die gern anknöpfen und weiter fahren und nicht wie bisher das Gefühl genießen wie das Wasser vom Kragen langsam nach innen läuft.
Da ist es mir dann egal wie groß die ist - hauptsache ich bleib trocken 

Das mit den Bändern habe ich schon mal an meine Jeantex gehabt - allerdings war die von der Funktionalität her nix.
Mit dem Rucksack ebenso: die Berghaus hat im Schulterbereich eine extra Innenlage die die Dichtigkeit gewährleistet, das haben ettliche im Outdoorseiten Forum bestätigt.

Das es die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" nicht gibt weis ich - aber vielleicht eine die  nur ne Wollmilchsau ist ???


----------



## Supernova (2. Mai 2011)

hmm genau der Test war auch in der BIKE...
Bei der Norrona-Jacke scheint ja innen ein bündchen zu sein, in dem das Daumenloch ist. Naja das muss man beides mögen.

Zur Kapuze: Dann nimm doch lieber eine regulierbare Kapuze, die kannst du zusammenziehen oder einrollen, falls sie wirklich stört. 

Tasche: Kauf/Näh dir ein kleines Säckchen, wo du die Jacke reinsteckne kannst. Das kostet sehr wenig, du kannst es befestigen wie du es willst und dir baumelt kein Scheiß im inneren der Jacke. 

Rucksacktauglichkeit: Ja na klar Material Doppelt geht auch. Wobei ich eine andere Materialwahl einfach eleganter finde. Schwerer machts das ganz Trotzdem


----------



## zappelmaxx (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Scott Helium, welche mit Paclite ausgerüstet ist. Hat zwar keine Schlaufen, aber effektive Klettbänder an den Ärmeln. Ich bin damit bislang sehr zufrieden.

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/10441/55119/218474


----------



## beetle (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine Berghaus Packlite. Funktioniert sehr gut auf dem Bike. Bin damit schonmal einen Tag durch strömenden Regen gefahren. Tut was sie soll. Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## MEGATEC (3. Mai 2011)

DANKE - die SCOTT ist mir auch schon ins Auge gestochen. 
Wie klein ist denn die zusammenlegbar, passt die in eine Trikottasche ??
wie ist die Kapuze festgemacht : Drckknöpfe, Reissverschluß oder Klett ?

*
Kleiner Armbelüftungsreißverschluss für die Atmungsaktivität* - wie lang ist der ?

*Reflektierende Paspel am Rücken für mehr Sicherheit beim Fahren *- groß oder klein, noch sichtbar wenn man einen Rucksack an hat ??

Was wiegt die Jacke ?


----------



## Floh (3. Mai 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor darüber denke ich auch gerade viel nach.
Ich liebäugele im Moment mit der Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Jacket (nicht die zip-off).
Die hat allerdings auch keine Schlaufenärmel, ist mir aber egal ich trag eh Handschuhe und da funktioniert das nicht. Die Kapuze soll helmtauglich sein, aber ich finde bei dem hohen Kragen müsste es mit einem Helmüberzug eigentlich genug sein und wenn es wirklich schifft bleibt der Helm halt zuhause.
Nachteil: Preis laut Liste 255 Euro, für 200 kann man sie kriegen...


----------



## MEGATEC (3. Mai 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor darüber denke ich auch gerade viel nach.
> Ich liebäugele im Moment mit der Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Jacket (nicht die zip-off).
> Die hat allerdings auch keine Schlaufenärmel, ist mir aber egal ich trag eh Handschuhe und da funktioniert das nicht. Die Kapuze soll helmtauglich sein, aber ich finde bei dem hohen Kragen müsste es mit einem Helmüberzug eigentlich genug sein und wenn es wirklich schifft bleibt der Helm halt zuhause.
> Nachteil: Preis laut Liste 255 Euro, für 200 kann man sie kriegen...



Ich bin wohl nicht alleine mit meiner Suche 

Zum Helmüberzug: hab ich auch hier.
Der bringt zwar nen trockenen Kopf aber wenn das Wasser dann am Helm über den Kragen *IN* die Jacke läuft bringt auch ein trockener Kopf nix 

Darum Helmtaugliche Kapuze !


----------



## Stiftsquelle (3. Mai 2011)

Die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X erfüllt im Prinzip alle von Dir genannten Bedingungen, außer die Daumenschlaufen.


----------



## Jocki (3. Mai 2011)

Zu 1: gibt es bzw. gab es: Montura Flyer Speed Jacket. Da sind am Ärmel Stulpen aus Lycra mit Daumenloch und sogar ein angesetzter Fäustling dran. Ich hab die Jacke seit 5 Jahren und werd mir wohl doch einen normalen verstellbaren abschluß drannähen. Wenn das Lycra mal komplett durchnäßt ist, ist es ne wunderbare Kältebrücke, da es nicht direkt auf der Haut anliegt. Auch lässt sich damit der ärmel nicht hochschieben.

Du kannst aber jede Jacke mit einem schmalen Band aufrüsten, durch das du die Pfote stecken kannst. Entweder annähen oder am verstellbaren Ärmelbündchen befestigen. Sind die Ärmel lang genug geschnitten, reicht sogar ein elastischer Ärmelabschluß (hab ich früher auch nicht geglaubt)

Ganz toll sind Pulswärmer. Gibt es z.B aus Powerstrech von Marmot. Die sorgen selbst beim ekligsten Wetter für mollige Wärme ums Handgelenk. Auch die Spyker von X-bionic funktioneren als Pulswärmer super

Zu2: Abnehmbare Kapuzen find ich überflüssig. Gut ist die Lösung von Arcteryx die Kragen und Kapuze extra schneidern, da hat man auch ohne die Kapuze zu tragen einen schön geschlossenen Kragen.
Ich bervorzuge beim Radfahren eng anliegende Kapuzen, die unter den Helm passen. Sitzt besser und der Helm zerscheuert nicht die Membran in der Kapuze. Klappt gut bei den Monturajacken respektive bei meiner neuen Montane Spektr Smock.

zu3: Pitzips sind prinzipiell gut, wenn Du dir ne Jacke aus Event kaufst kannst Du drauf verzichten. 

zu 4: auf reflektierende Elemente würd ich keinen Wert legen, das Problem kann man mit einer ultraleichten Warnweste die man über der Jacke trägt oder ähnlichen einfach lösen.

zu5: für was? Entweder in den Rucksack, oder in die Trikottasche damit oder mit den Ärmeln um den Bauch binden.

zu6: minimales Gewicht ist ne definitionssache: Montane spektr Smock aus 3 Lagen Event wiegt nur 210g. Dafür hat man keinen Reissverschluß und keine Verstellmöglichkeiten.
Rab Demand Pull on 265g auch aus 3 Lagen Event dafür mit Reissverschluß und Kordelzug an der Kapuze.

Beide recht stabil dafür minimalistisch ausgestattet. Ob ne Paclite Jacke (ich persönlich bin, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, kein Freund der Gore Membran)mit abnehmbarer Kapuze, Pitzips und sonstigen Pipapo mit knapp 400g dafür deutlich empfindlicheres Material sinnvoller ist, liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.

Eine schöne alternative ist die Berghaus Mount Asgard Jacket aus 3Lagen Goretex, Belüftungsöffnungen, verstellbare Kapuze (Helmtauglich), Verstellbare Ärmelbündchen und Saum bei ca. 350g!

Nachdem man in allen Wunderjacken irgendwann im eigenen Saft schmort, könnte es Sinn machen statt einer (relativ) schweren teuren Jacke zwei sehr leichte günstige beschichtete Jacken zu nutzen, die sich ergänzen. Eine für die Auffahrt zum vollschwitzen und für die Abfahrt zieht man dann eine trockene aus dem Rucksack. Z.B. die Sugoi Hydrolight  mit 170g für den schweißtreibenden Teil und die RaidLight Top R- light mit 165g für die Abfahrt.  Wiegt zusammen 335g und kostet ca. 244 Euro zusammen. Im Notfall hat man doppelten Wärmeschutz und wenn es einen damit zerlegt, hat man immer noch ne ganze Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernova (3. Mai 2011)

an einer teuren Jacke rumnähen, würd ich Garantietechnisch eher lassen. Gerade bei den schweineteuren Klamoten hört man immer wieder von recht kulantem Geschäftsgebaren.

Pulswärmer: Ich bin froh, wenn es in der Jacke nicht so warm wird. Alles andere kann man mit Extra Kleidung anpassen.



> Pitzips sind prinzipiell gut, wenn Du dir ne Jacke aus Event kaufst kannst Du drauf verzichten.



Das is doch Augenwischerei! Aber ein gewissen Temperaur stimmt halt das Dampfdruckgefälle einfach nicht mehr. Und da bringt auch die vielgelobte Eventmembran nix.

zur letzten These: Ich schlepp doch keine zwei Regenjacken mit mir rum


----------



## Jocki (3. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Pulswärmern und Event sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Wenn ich 2h und länger bei 10 grad und strömenden Regen unterwegs bin, dann werden meine Handgelenke eiskalt und das finde ich unangenehm. Die Pulswärmer helfen da ungemein, wiegen fast nix und haben locker im Gepäck platz. Die sind übrigens sehr oft ein probates Mittel um das Temperaturbefinden zu beeinflußen- ähnlich wie socken. Eine lange Hose ohne Socken wärmt nicht so gut wie kurze Hosen in Kombination mit warmen Socken. Pulswärmer plus kurzarmshirt funktioniert oft besser wie ein langarmshirt.

Ich persönlich kann auf die Pitzips bei Event verzichten. Ist es zu warm, dass kein Dampfdruckgefälle mehr vorherrscht, trag ich auch keine Regenjacke mehr- da lass ich mich einfach durchweichen. Subjektiv ist eine Eventjacke ohne Pitzips genauso atmungsaktiv wie eine Gore mit weit geöffneten Pitzips.

Das zwei Jacken System hab ich schon bei langen Bergläufen bei Schneeregen probiert. Da ist am Gipfel die beste Jacke innen klatschnaß. Wenn man dann ein trockenes Jäckchen aus dem Rucksack ziehen kann- ist das schon sehr fein.

Nachdem sich in meinem Besitz ein zwei Jäckchen befinden, die auch artgerecht genutzt werden oder wurden
Berghaus Extrem GTX
Gore Bikewear Smock
Mammut Extrem GTX
Montura Speed Flyer Entrant
Direct Alpine Guide Jacket Dermizax Entrant
X-Bionic Jacke
Montane Spektr Smock Event
Gore Oxygen Paclite Jacke

(Dazu kamen noch ein paar Windstopper Westen und Jacken.)

kann ich meiner Meinung nach ein durchaus fundiertes Urteil zu der Thematik abgeben.


----------



## Olibiker (3. Mai 2011)

Haglöfs "Titan"! Super Jacke. Hab allerdings noch das 2009er Modell.


----------



## Dan03 (3. Mai 2011)

...bei Norrona hat nur die Lofoten einen Einsatz mit Handstulpen, wo du die Daumen durchstecken kannst. Der Rest kommt ohne aus.
Die neue Falketind ist nicht mehr aus Paclite, sondern aus einem Markeneigenem Material. Von der Passform find ich die Norrona-Jacken genial.
Patagonia Ascent ist recht robust, leicht strechig, wasserdicht und auch angenehm zu tragen. Aber ich mag auch Bergjacken zum biken lieber als alles andere.
Paclite-Jacken leiden def. unter dem Rucksackeinsatz, allerdings halten sie um einiges mehr aus, als mancher Hersteller ihr (wegen Garantieansprüchen ect.) zutraut (siehe Haglöfs Lim).
Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Floh (4. Mai 2011)

Schöner Thread. Es ist gut daß Leute die mit Jacken der 200+ Euro Kategorie Erfahrungen haben diese teilen, damit man nicht alle selbst kaufen muß 
Von Gore gibt es noch die Fusion Cross Jacket
http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_JWFUPO?landingid=1208436857421O
die dort wo Rückengurte liegen und an den Ellenbogen ganz nette Verstärkungen hat. Die ist super geschnitten eigentlich, vorgeformte Ärmel, hoher Kragen usw.
Aber: Ich hatte sie neulich an und ich kam nicht durch die Ärmelbündchen. Gar nicht bzw. nur mit Gewalt. Ich habe große Hände, aber das ist wirklich zu eng. Da nützt auch das verstellbare Bündchen nichts.
Schade, sonst hätte ich sie gekauft.

Ich habe sonst im täglichen Gebrauche eine Softshell-Jacke von Gore für den Winter und eine Windstopper Next-to-Skin Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln für die Übergangszeit. Beide werden eigentlich immer mit Rucksack gefahren und haben bis jetzt noch nicht gelitten darunter. Sind aber auch keine superdünnen PacLite-Jacken (das ist ja eine bessere Folie und kein Stoff).


----------



## Templar (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo... habe selber eine Pac-Lite von GORE und bin da nicht so zufrieden mit.
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Haglöfs gemacht..

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p100489_OZ-PULLOVER.html

oder

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p100495_LIM-ULTIMATE-JACKET.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2011)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X erfüllt im Prinzip alle von Dir genannten Bedingungen, außer die Daumenschlaufen.



und die ärmel sind lang genug, so dass man keine daumenschlaufen braucht.


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2011)

schöner thread,

ich scheine ja nicht der einzige zu sein, der sowas auch per thread sucht  



Floh schrieb:


> Schöner Thread. Es ist gut daß Leute die mit Jacken der 200+ Euro Kategorie Erfahrungen haben diese teilen, damit man nicht alle selbst kaufen muß
> Von Gore gibt es noch die Fusion Cross Jacket
> http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_JWFUPO?landingid=1208436857421O



die fusion cross jacket sind im grunde ja "nur" windstopper jacken, die aber bei regen den anderen verdächtigen nicht überlegen sein dürften. ich hab mich jetzt mal, um deine +200 frage zu beantworten, dazu entschieden, die fusion II jacke zu kaufen. habe sie für den preis einer alp x jacke  bekommen. sonst wäre sie mir mit 360 liste auch viel zu teuer


paclite und rucksack scheinen eine kombi zu sein, die nicht so gut harmoniert. das war für mich letztlich auch der grund, die fusion zu wählen anstatt der alp x. zumal die fusion ne sehr schlanke kapuze und entlüftungs-RV unter den armen hat. bei der alp x stand von letzterem zumindest nix bei


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger bin ich schon auf Paclite fixiert weil ich mit anderen Stoffen ( JEANTEX + VAUDE ) keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht hab.


bzw. 


sharky schrieb:


> paclite und rucksack scheinen eine kombi zu sein, die nicht so gut harmoniert. das war für mich letztlich auch der grund, die fusion zu wählen ...


eben. 
man sollte nicht vergessen, dass paclite ja nicht die einzige membran von gore ist. 
die alternative zu paclite ist ja nicht unbedingt ne zweitklassige beschichtung von jeantex o.ä.


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> man sollte nicht vergessen, dass paclite ja nicht die einzige membran von gore ist. .



eben drum wurde es bei mir die performance shell, die soll da deutlich robuster sein


----------



## Floh (4. Mai 2011)

Die Alp-X hat keine Unterarm-RV. Da ich von der Kapuze als "Muss"-Kriterium abgerückt bin ist die Alp-X bei mir auch etwas in die zweite Reihe gerückt.
Die Fusion II finde ich auch ganz schick aber zu teuer.
Sharky, meinst Du die Fusion Cross AS ist nicht so regenfest wie andere Jacken oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Dann könnte ich mir das sparen, Windstopper-Jacke hab ich schon.
Vielleicht kauf ich mir auch einfach nur so ein transparentes Überziehkondom


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> Die Alp-X hat keine Unterarm-RV. Da ich von der Kapuze als "Muss"-Kriterium abgerückt bin ist die Alp-X bei mir auch etwas in die zweite Reihe gerückt.
> Die Fusion II finde ich auch ganz schick aber zu teuer.


 ja aber die fusion hat einiges mehr an "ausstattung". das sollte man auch bedenken. und ist aus nem anderen material. wobei ich sie zum normalpreis nicht gekauft hätte. aber ne alp x oder ne fusion für´s gleiche geld - da ist die fusion gesetzt gewesen 



Floh schrieb:


> Sharky, meinst Du die Fusion Cross AS ist nicht so regenfest wie andere Jacken oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Dann könnte ich mir das sparen, Windstopper-Jacke hab ich schon.
> Vielleicht kauf ich mir auch einfach nur so ein transparentes Überziehkondom


 das war auf windstopper vs. regenjacke im hinblick auf die wasserdichtigkeit bezogen. mehr nicht. wie sich die fusion as im vergleich zu anderen windstoppern schlägt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Supernova (4. Mai 2011)

@Jocki: Alles klar so meinte ich das auch mit den Pulswärmern. Ich dachte du meintest welche die in die Jacke integriert sind.

Ein Kumpel berichtete auch das seine 2-Lagen Event besser "atmet" als seine alte Gore Jacke. Ich hab aber mal gelesen, das die neueren Gore Sachen besser sein sollten als z.B. Gore XCR.

Gore Performance Shell hat aber nen deutlich schlechteren RET-Wert als das Paclite Shell (zumindest beim 3 lagigen)! Da ist das Pro Shell dann schon besser.
Was die Robustheit angeht: Das wird durch den Überstoff bestimmt und der hat nicht zwingend was mit Paclite oder Pro Shell zu tun. Paclite hat halt nur eine "Carbon"-Schicht innen auf der Membran. Performance und Pro Shell haben ein auflaminiertes Futter(unterschiedlich bei beiden Varianten) innen. Ich glaube Haglöfs hat zB ein Pro Shell Material mit einem sehr leichten Oberstoff.

EDIT @Megatec: Grad den Parallelthread im ODS-Forum endeckt!


----------



## ozelot.junior (4. Mai 2011)

Paclite und Rucksack geht mal garnicht und alle anderen Jacken wirst du
 nicht auf so kleines Packmaß bekommen. Alpinjacken haben einfach ganz
 andere Ansprüche als Bikejacken...
Zum Kletern würde ich Dir eher zu Event oder XCR Goretex raten, zum 
Biken tut´s auch das Paclight. 
Persönlich hab ich mir die hier geleistet und bin sehr zufrieden damit:
http://www.bergans.de/produkte/defa...talje&ID=926&ml1=2&ml2=1&t=Glittertind Jacket


----------



## _mike_ (4. Mai 2011)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Haglöfs "Titan"! Super Jacke. Hab allerdings noch das 2009er Modell.



Word! Hab sie mir auch deswegen gekauft weil sie an Schultern und Ellbogen verstärkt ist und volle Belüftung mitbringt. Helmtauglich ist sie auch, nur bei allen anderen Sonderwünschen is se raus!


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2011)

Supernova schrieb:


> Gore Performance Shell hat aber nen deutlich schlechteren RET-Wert als das Paclite Shell (zumindest beim 3 lagigen)! Da ist das Pro Shell dann schon besser.


 hast du da irgend eine quelle, wo man das mal vergleichen kann? Ich find nur hier und da vereinzelte, aber kaum miteinander vergleichbare angaben zu diesen werten. Dass der RET wert schlechter ist als bei den dünnen paclite jacken hatte ich erwartet. Fragt sich nur, wie viel? 



Supernova schrieb:


> Was die Robustheit angeht: Das wird durch den Überstoff bestimmt und der hat nicht zwingend was mit Paclite oder Pro Shell zu tun. Paclite hat halt nur eine "Carbon"-Schicht innen auf der Membran. Performance und Pro Shell haben ein auflaminiertes Futter(unterschiedlich bei beiden Varianten) innen. Ich glaube Haglöfs hat zB ein Pro Shell Material mit einem sehr leichten Oberstoff.


 mal ganz ehrlich: wonach soll man sich denn dann orientieren? Ich bin, nachdem paclite ausscheidet da ich öfter einen rucksack trage, auf die gore HP und habe da eben das pro shell entdeckt. Da stand auch als eines der attribute, dass es deutlich robuster als paclite ist und wurde als ideal für alle möglichen sportarten, bei denen es hart her geht, empfohlen. So wirklich schlau bin ich nicht, nach allem, was hier steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernova (5. Mai 2011)

Das mit den RET werten war glaub ich ein Bekleidungshersteller, bei Gore gabs da glaub ich nix.
Pre-post-Edit: Google Treffer Nr. 1 bei RET 3-Lagen Performance Shell...
http://www.schoeffel.de/service/materialien/gore-texr-performance-shell/
Perfomance shell: 2-Lagen <7 RET(ohne Futter gerechnet); 3-Lagen <9 RET
Paclite Shell: <4 RET
Pro-Shell: <6 RET (mit Futter einbezogen)

Bitte meine Aussage mit der Haltbarkeit nicht falsch verstehen. Die Haltbarkeit des Laminats ansich (äußerer Abrieb usw.) hat mit dem Oberstoff zu tun.
Das Paclite und andere 2,5 Lagen-Jacken bei Rucksäcken usw. die Gräsche machen, hat mit dem schwachen/fehlenden Schutz der Membran zu tun. Du Rubbelst die Jacke also nicht von außen, sondern von innen auf!

Du kannst zumindest als Anhaltspunkt die Grammatur des Stoffs beachten, wenn angegeben. Da weißt du zumindest, welche den dickeren Oberstoff hat, wenns beides zB Paclite Teile sind.


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2011)

da kennt sich einer aber aus 

danke für die RET werte. ich hätte es dramatischer befürchtet. ab 20 wäre ja nicht atmungsaktiv. wenn man diese klassifizierung zu grunde legt, sieht´s so schlecht nicht aus. einen kompromiss wird man wohl immer eingehen müssen :

Ret-Wert       unter 6         extrem atmungsaktiv
Ret-Wert       6-13             sehr atmungsaktiv
Ret-Wert       13-20           atmungsaktiv
Ret-Wert       über 20         nicht atmungsaktiv 


auch interessant, vor allem der vergleich von e-vent zu gore:


----------



## Supernova (5. Mai 2011)

<- MYOG-Jackenbastler

Im ODS-Wikki wird ja bei Event von 3-6mal besseren RET als bei Gore gesprochen und auf die oben gezeigte Tabelle verwiesen. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht. Und auch da sei gesagt, das hier mit den älteren Gore Classic und XCR verglichen wird.

Aber ich gaube dass die ganzen RET-Werte etwas überbewertet werden. zumindest die unterschiede zwischen Goretex und Event. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das oft nur die Membran angegebn wird. Die unterschiedlichen Oberstoffe und Futtervarianten werden da meist nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2011)

ganz ehrlich: die eigenschaften der membranen oder beschichtungen mögen dramatisch unterschiedlich sein, aber viel wichtiger sind doch reissverschlüsse, schnitt, evtl. futterstoff, passform etc. bei der frage, wie sehr ich in so ner jacke schwitze. 
und tatsächlich von innen trocken werde ich eh nie bleiben.


----------



## Sardic (5. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr mir bitte genau erklären was ein RET-Wert ist und wie er ausgerechnet wird?


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2011)

hallo dubbel,

eine sehr pragmatische und absolut richtige sichtweise. aber man unterhält sich ja auch, ob man 2.5W oder 3.25W öl in ne druckstufe kippt, da sind die diskussionen hier ja noch vergleichsweise oberflächlich 

@supernova
das mit dem ret wert zw. event und gore und der tabelle kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen
ich berichte mal, wenn meine fusion jacke da ist, wie sie sich ungefahren so anfühlt


----------



## Jocki (5. Mai 2011)

Ich erlaube mir mal hier ein Posting von Frank aus dem Outdoor forum zu zitieren. Frank ist meines Wissens Redakteur bei der "outdoor".


Hallo zusammen,

unsere Erfahung in den Praxistests zeigt, dass man die Werte für RET  (Feuchtigkeitsdurchgangswiderstand) und MVTR (Feuchtigkeitsdurchgang)  nicht zu erst nehmen darf - sie stimmen nicht immer mit der Praxis  überein. Das hat verschiedene Gründe (ohne Anspruch auf  Vollständigkeit).

1.) Diese Methoden messen nur, was durchs Material entweicht. Für den  Körper spielt aber zuersteinmal das Feuchtigkeitsgefälle zwischen  Hautoberfläche und Umgebungsluft (in der Jacke) eine Rolle. Je größer  dieses ausfällt, desto mehr Feuchtigkeit verdunstet. Und desto größer  die Kühlwirkung - was der Körper druchs Schwitzen erreichen möchte. 
Eine Verringerung der Feuchtigkeit in der Umgebungsluft der Haut kann  man einerseits dadurch erreichen, dass Feuchtigkeit tatsächlich  entweicht; andererseits aber auch dadurch, dass das Material selbst  Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt. Am besten funktioniert das, wenn die Feuchtigkeit  großflächig verteilt wird. Dadurch kann sie wiederum besser verdunsten -  und das Material kann erneut Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Genaue Aussagen,  wie groß dieser Einfluss ist, gibt es noch nicht - unserer Erfahrung  nach scheint er aber z.T. gewaltig zu sein.

2.) Bei den meisten Messmethoden fällt Feuchtigkeit nur in Form von  Dampf an, in Realität ist Schweiß aber oft flüssig - dieser legt sich  dann als hauchdünner Wasserfilm über die Membran und kann die  Dampfdurchlässigkeit extrem reduzieren. Das passiert vor allem bei  Materialien, deren innere Schicht kaum/keine Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt.

3.) Je schlechter das Material isoliert, desto besser die Werte - aber  auch das widerspricht z.T. der Praxis. Berühmtestes Beispiel: Ein dünner  Windstopper schneidet bei der RET-Messung sehr viel besser ab als ein  (etwas) wärmeres Powershield light (z.B. bei der Arc'teryx Gamma MX  Hoody oder Millet Touring Hoody). In der Praxis bietet Powershield Lite  sowohl bei Kälte als auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen, viel oder wenig  Anstrengung ein besseres Klima. Und das liegt nicht nur am oft erwähnten  Ventilationseffekt, den Powershield bietet. Das Material lässt durch  seine offenere Struktur einfach mehr Feuchtigkeit entweichen. Klima. Nur  bei starkem, eisigen Wind schneidet Windstopper besser ab. 

4.) Der Pumpeffekt, der durch Bewegung entsteht, fällt bei diesen  Messungen völlig unter den Tisch - er spielt in der Praxis aber  ebenfalls eine große Rolle: Vergleicht man eVent und Gore mit gleichen  RET-Werten, schneidet eVent in der Praxis immer deutlich besser ab.

5.) Auch die Imprägnierung des Oberstoffs hat eine enorme Auswirkung auf  den Feuchtigkeitstransport. Je mehr sich der Oberstoff vollsaugt, desto  stärker geht der Dampfdurchgang in den Keller - in Laborversuchung hat  sich der Dampfdurchgang um bis zu 80 Prozent reduziert.

Übrigens: Auch Materialien gleicher Bezeichnung sind nicht immer direkt  zu vergleichen. Je dichter der Oberstoff zum Beispiel gewebt ist, desto  weniger Feuchtigkeit entweicht.

So weit zum Material, es gibt aber noch sehr viel mehr Punkte, die das Jackenklima beeinflussen.

Zum Beispiel die Konstruktion: Je geringer die Tapefläche einer Jacke,  desto mehr Feuchtigkeit entweicht - auch das ist spürbar. Außerdem  helfen Ventilationsöffnungen, das Klima enorm zu verbessern - selbst bei  top Materialien wie eVent verzichte ich nur ungern auf Pitzips. Auch  der Schnitt beeinflusst das Klima: Je enger die Jacke anliegt, desto  mehr Feuchtigkeit entweicht, weil das Temperaturgefälle größer ist.  Andererseits verringert sich auch das Luftvolumen - und damit die  Speichermöglichkeit für Feuchtigkeit und der Luftaustausch durch  Zirkulation. Welcher Einfluss größere Auswirkungen hat, ist  diskussionswürdig...

Wie leistungsfähig eine Jacke ist, hängt also von mehr ab als nur dem  Material. Keines ist perfekt - aber es gibt viele sehr gute  Materialien;-)

Schöne Touren,

Frank


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2011)

Danke für den bericht. Denken, das kann jeder gut nachvollziehen. Ich weiß nur nicht so recht, ob das hier wirklich dem ziel des threads (so ich den richtig begriffen hab) dienlich ist. Denn es geht ja hier um regenjacken. In dem posting geht es ja vor allem um eines: wasser von innen nach außen!



Jocki schrieb:


> Eine Verringerung der Feuchtigkeit in der Umgebungsluft der Haut kann  man einerseits dadurch erreichen, dass Feuchtigkeit tatsächlich  entweicht; andererseits aber auch dadurch, dass das Material selbst  Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt. Am besten funktioniert das, wenn die Feuchtigkeit  großflächig verteilt wird. Dadurch kann sie wiederum besser verdunsten -  und das Material kann erneut Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Genaue Aussagen,  wie groß dieser Einfluss ist, gibt es noch nicht - unserer Erfahrung  nach scheint er aber z.T. gewaltig zu sein.
> 
> 2.) Bei den meisten Messmethoden fällt Feuchtigkeit nur in Form von  Dampf an, in Realität ist Schweiß aber oft flüssig - dieser legt sich  dann als hauchdünner Wasserfilm über die Membran und kann die  Dampfdurchlässigkeit extrem reduzieren. Das passiert vor allem bei  Materialien, deren innere Schicht kaum/keine Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt.




Wenn ich mir ne regenjacke kaufe, dann will ich aber auch wasser von außen nach innen abhalten. Und die hier genannten materialien bzw. attribute sind da nicht unbedingt ideal. Ein stoff der sich "vollsaugt" das klingt für mich nicht, als würde so eine jacke den elementen trotzen. Für normales wetter unterschreib ich alles, was der kollege da von sich gibt. Aber bei regen, wo ich warm und idealer weise auch trocken bleiben möchte, kann ich die o.g. effekte IMHO nur durch eine saugende schicht extra erreichen, die in der jacke eher nicht integriert ist


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte genau erklären was ein RET-Wert ist und wie er ausgerechnet wird?


z.B. 
http://www.sportlerfrage.net/tipp/atmungsaktivitaet-ist-messbar 
http://www.funktionstextilien.de/content/view/200/122/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (5. Mai 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r den bericht. Denken, das kann jeder gut nachvollziehen. Ich weiÃ nur nicht so recht, ob das hier wirklich dem ziel des threads (so ich den richtig begriffen hab) dienlich ist. Denn es geht ja hier um regenjacken. In dem posting geht es ja vor allem um eines: wasser von innen nach auÃen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier geht es darum wie die Feuchtigkeit die dein KÃ¶rper produziert aufgenommen und durchs Material nach drauÃen weitergegeben wird. Das ist ganz entscheidend dafÃ¼r ob Du das GefÃ¼hl hast, die Jacke ist atmungsaktiv oder nicht bzw. das Du das gefÃ¼hl hast Du bleibst trocken. Sprich in der von dir zitierten passage wurde explizit die Verarbeitung des Jackeninneren und dessen Auswirkung aufs subjektive TragegefÃ¼hl angesprochen.

Und Wasser von Innen nach AuÃen zu lassen ohne dass von AuÃen etwas reinkommt, ist das wofÃ¼r Du bei teuren Jacken bezahlst. Wasser von AuÃen nicht nach Innen vordringen zu lassen, ist rein aufs Material bezogen, relativ einfach.


----------



## Supernova (5. Mai 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hier geht es darum wie die Feuchtigkeit die dein Körper produziert aufgenommen und durchs Material nach draußen weitergegeben wird.



Aber da ist Paclite (und auch andere 2,5-Lagenlaminate) sowieso schlecht dran, weil man innen ja quasi nur "Folie" hat.

Aber wir driften hier wirkich etwas in die Materialfrage ab. Werte der Membran hin oder her: Ich bin der Meinung ein Regenjacke sollte Pitzips haben!


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2011)

Supernova schrieb:


> ein Regenjacke sollte *Pitzips *haben!



sind das die belüftungsreißverschlüsse?


----------



## Sardic (6. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> z.B.
> http://www.sportlerfrage.net/tipp/atmungsaktivitaet-ist-messbar
> http://www.funktionstextilien.de/content/view/200/122/


Danke .


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> sind das die belüftungsreißverschlüsse?



http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=824


----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2011)

so, die gore tex fusion jacke ist da. ich hab euch mal ein paar bilder gemacht:

*vordere gesamtansicht:*




*innenansicht:*




*ausklappbare rückenverlängerung und rückenbelüftung:*




*erfreulich: die langen unterarm-RV:*




*die kaputze ist angenehm kompakt und stört nicht im nacken:*




*gut erreichbar sind die schräg angesetzten RV der rückentaschen:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Mai 2011)

wie schon angesprochen, ist event besser als Gore-Tex, nach meiner Ansicht in den jeweiligen Kategorien. Ich selbst habe zum biken eine leichte Event-Jacke und Hose-habe auch noch Paclite von Gore Bike Wear und die event-Sachen sind in der Praxis genauso wasserdicht, dh sind auch nach einer Std. intensiver Dauerregen beim biken noch dicht. Aber auch als windjacke bei kühlen Temperaturen verrichtet sie sehr gute Dienste, wesentlich atmungsaktiver als eine Jacke aus Gore Tex (auch Paclite). In der ist man bei intensiver, sportlicher Fahrweise-lange bergauf etc. immer innen recht feucht. Bei der event Jacke bleibt man hingegen wesentlich trockener. Auch hat das Tragen der Jacke unter Bikerucksack bisher nicht geschadet.
Seine Überlegenheit zeigt event auch bei anderen Jacken und Einsatzbereichen, wie für eine Outdoorjacke für sonstige ExtremtourenBedingungen im Winter-Schneesturm, Skitouren, Skifahren. Hier bleibt man dicht und selbst bei intensiven körperlichen belastungen recht trocken, da können andere Materialien nicht mit. Vergleichbare Jacke hatte ich von Berghaus als Gore Jacke.Und auch ganz angenehm-mangels membranschützender Schicht wie bei Gore, bildet sich keine solche "Kondenswasserablagerung" innen.
Nachteil: bisher verwenden nur sehr wenige Hersteller event, so dass man noch keine so große Auswahl hat, was sich natürlich preislich etwas bemerkbar macht-ganz billig gibts die nicht.
Fazit: Aufgrund der vergleichbaren Dichtigkeit, aber besseren Atmungsaktivität würde ich mir keinesfalls mehr eine Gore-Tex Jacke besorgen, sondern event immer vorziehen.
Grüßle vom wr


----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2011)

was sind denn das für gore sachen und von wann? wie wir gelernt haben, gibt es ja nicht nur eine gore tex membran und die älterne modelle scheinen den neuen ja doch deutlich unterlegen zu sein. nicht, dass man äpfel mit birnen vergleicht


----------



## Jocki (7. Mai 2011)

Gore beschichtet seine Membran innen mit einer speziellen Schicht, die verhindert das Fette, Schweiß etc. die Poren in der Membran zusetzen. Die hat aber auch wie oben erwähnt den Nachteil das sie die Atmungsaktivität verschlechtert und die Kondensbildung fördert. Event verzichtet darauf zugunsten der Atmungsaktivität, weswegen man Event Produkte sehr häufig waschen soll. Theoretisch ist somit eine Gore-Jacke langlebiger, erreicht aber aufgrund dessen nie die Atmungsaktivität einer vergleichbaren Eventjacke, egal welcher Generation.

Im Lauf diesen Jahres kommen die ersten Gore Active-shell Produkte auf den Markt. Laut Gore sollen die deutlich atmungsaktiver sein als die bisherigen Produkte- mal sehen.


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2011)

ich hab gestern noch eine e-vent jacke bestellt, um einen vergleich zur gore anhand von hardware und haptik machen zu können. stelle dann auch bilder rein.

das mit der beschichtung ist soweit nachvollziehbar. wenn die e-vent ebenso gut passt wie die gore, nehm ich die. ansonsten bleib ich trotz kondenswasser bei der gore, da sie sitzt wie eine 2. haut


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte von Berghaus eine Alpine Horizon (war schon ein älteres Modell), meine Frau hat eine North Face mit XCR ca. 3 Jahre alt, und dann hab ich wie gesagt von Gore Bike Wear die Alp X II. In event habe ich eine Leichtjacke von Montura, ich glaube Helium Jacket, sitzt super, gute Kaputze, die zwar nicht abnehmbar ist, aber auch nicht rumflattert und die Ärmel sitzen auch ohne Daumenschlupf super. Das einzige, was ich schade finde, dass mein Modell noch keine Pitzipper hat-neues Modell schon. Fahre sie jetzt die Dritte Saison und sind noch keien Verschleißerscheinungen erkennbar. Aber grundsätzlich habe ich etwas, das gut funktioniert, aber kürzer, als etwas das zwar länger hebt, aber nicht wirklich taugt, so wie ich es will.
Und für den Winter habe ich noch eine Montane Superfly XT, echt super Teil, sowie auch eine universell einsetzbare Hose von Montane aus event.


----------



## MEGATEC (7. Mai 2011)

So - nachdem nun die Materialdiskussion beendet ist ( was ich durchaus nicht schlecht fand, da es neue Perspektiven eröffnet hat ) nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema : JACKEN !

@sharky : Die gore tex fusion sieht sehr gut aus 

Vier Fragen dazu
- wie klein lässt sich die Jacke zusammenpacken ?
- passt sie dann in eine Trikottasche ?
- ist die Kapuze abnehmbar ?
- wo hast Du sie gekauft und was hat der Spaß gekostet (gerne auch per PM ! )

Auf den Vergleich von Performance Shell zu eVENT bin ich gespannt..


----------



## polo (9. Mai 2011)

so interessant ist der vergleich nun nicht. performanceshell ist uralt gore, und event ist - wenn die werbeversprechen der neuen produkte was wert sind - wohl auch nicht mehr das nonplusultra.



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Leichtjacke von Montura, ich glaube Helium Jacket


kannst du mal etwas mehr zu der jacke sagen? monturawebsite ist ja seit ewigkeiten out of order. 
schnitt? 
drahtbügel in der kapuze? 
paßt über den helm?
tatsächliches gewicht? 
wo sind die stretchteile positioniert? ist die jacke dort schwitziger? 
wo sind die taschen? (sieht man auf dem bild hier nicht: http://shop.reisefibel.de/product_info.php?info=p578_montura-helium-stretch-jacket-men---rot.html)
sind die noch mit rucksack- und/oder klettergurt zugänglich?
herzlichen dank!


----------



## sharky (9. Mai 2011)

polo schrieb:


> so interessant ist der vergleich nun nicht. performanceshell ist uralt gore, und event ist - wenn die werbeversprechen der neuen produkte was wert sind - wohl auch nicht mehr das nonplusultra.



und was dann kaufen? beide genannten membrane sind ziemlich an der spitze des preisgefüges und in einem rahmen, den man sich selbst gegenüber kaum rechtfertigen kann. wenn die nun auch nix taugen sollen - was denn dann?


----------



## Jocki (9. Mai 2011)

Polartec neoshell
Gore Active Shell
Outdry Membran

Wurden auf der ispo als neue wundermembranen gehandelt. Kriegt man aber wohl frühestens im September zu kaufen.


----------



## MEGATEC (9. Mai 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Polartec neoshell
> Gore Active Shell
> Outdry Membran
> 
> Wurden auf der ispo als neue wundermembranen gehandelt. Kriegt man aber wohl frühestens im September zu kaufen.



*"Man soll das Fell des Bären nicht teilen bevor er erlegt ist"* 
sagt ein Sprichwort... 
Insofern ist es unnötig über was zu diskutieren das noch nicht am Markt, gestestet geschweige denn Verfügbar ist !

@ Polo : auf was beziehst Du Deine Aussage ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (10. Mai 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> und was dann kaufen? beide genannten membrane sind ziemlich an der spitze des preisgefüges und in einem rahmen, den man sich selbst gegenüber kaum rechtfertigen kann. wenn die nun auch nix taugen sollen - was denn dann?


performance shell fällt bei mir komplett raus, event interessiert weiterhin, zumal die sachen jetzt sicherlich günstiger werden. wer nicht auf die neuen, von jocki genannten membrane warten und das entsprechende geld ausgeben will, sollte sich m.e. bei den guten hausmembranen umgucken. "gute" sind schon mal daran erkennbar, daß die hersteller offen mit technik und labordaten umgehen.


MEGATEC schrieb:


> @ Polo : auf was beziehst Du Deine Aussage ???


verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Mai 2011)

Das hier meinte ich :



polo schrieb:


> so interessant ist der vergleich nun nicht. performanceshell ist uralt gore, und event ist - wenn die werbeversprechen der neuen produkte was wert sind - wohl auch nicht mehr das nonplusultra.



Wer behauptet Uralt und nonplusultra ?


----------



## polo (10. Mai 2011)

schon bei der einführung von "performance shell" war schnell klar, daß das umgelabeltes gore tex classic ist. m.w. hat sich daran nichts geändert. siehe etwa http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/gear-features/goreand39s-new-fabric---scoop/4480.html
daß event das - ceteris paribus - referenzprodukt ist, ist wohl unstrittig. das bezieht sich sowohl auf labor- als auch auf real life tests proshell vs. event. die funktionalen unterschiede sind natürlich nicht riesig, aber eventteile sind außerdem noch günstiger.


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Mai 2011)

also ich würde sagen, die Jacke ist auf Figur geschnitten, die Taschen sind  seitlich (würde sagen, wenn Du die Arme gerade runterhängen lässt, so 2 cm vor den Armen, werden durch diese also nicht verdeckt), wenig zu sehen, aber relativ groß, dh von Rucksackgurt oder Klettergurt etwas beeinträchtigt-krieg sie aber trotzdem noch auf, wenn das Gelände nicht gerade hohe Aufmerksamkeit erfordert. Die Kapuze trage ich, wenn unter Helm, da sie relativ enganliegend geschnitten ist, glaube dagher nicht, dass sie über Helm verwendet werden kann. Die Kapuze hat keinen Drahtbügel,  Strecheinsätze sind im bereich der Kapuze vorne, damit diese gut sitzt. So schließt diese dich vom Gefühl ab wie ein Trockenanzug-kommt nix durch-die am Kopf am besten abdichtende Jacke, die ich kenne. 
Grüße vom wr


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2011)

@jocki & polo
vielen dank für eure hinweise. bis september kann ich in der tat nicht warten, da der alpencross nun mal vorher stattfindet und ich dafür noch ne vernünftige regenausrüstung benötige. aber die fusion scheint dann wohl doch aus dem rennen zu sein. wenn nur die vaude aus event endlich käme für den vergleich...




polo schrieb:


> wer nicht auf die neuen,...membrane warten und das entsprechende geld ausgeben will, sollte sich m.e. bei den guten hausmembranen umgucken. "gute" sind schon mal daran erkennbar, daß die hersteller offen mit technik und labordaten umgehen.


kannst du mir da vielleicht noch auf die sprünge helfen? welche hausmarken meinst du in dem fall? gore verwendet gore membrane. vaude event (im oberen preissegment), bei den meisten anderen herstellern findet man gore membrane. was wären denn hausmembrane, von welchem hersteller?

das problem wird, dass man bei diesen hausmembranen sicher nicht auf die transparenz in form von erfahrungsberichten wie bei performance shell, paclite und event hoffen kann wie hier. z.B. thema durchscheuern bei paclite und so...


----------



## polo (10. Mai 2011)

z.b. strata von marmot. die und noch so einige andere kandidaten sind vermutlich (abkömmlinge von) pertex shield (leider ist pertex wiederum wenig informativ in sachen daten).


----------



## polo (10. Mai 2011)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen, die Jacke ist auf Figur geschnitten, die Taschen sind  seitlich (würde sagen, wenn Du die Arme gerade runterhängen lässt, so 2 cm vor den Armen, werden durch diese also nicht verdeckt), wenig zu sehen, aber relativ groß, dh von Rucksackgurt oder Klettergurt etwas beeinträchtigt-krieg sie aber trotzdem noch auf, wenn das Gelände nicht gerade hohe Aufmerksamkeit erfordert. Die Kapuze trage ich, wenn unter Helm, da sie relativ enganliegend geschnitten ist, glaube dagher nicht, dass sie über Helm verwendet werden kann. Die Kapuze hat keinen Drahtbügel,  Strecheinsätze sind im bereich der Kapuze vorne, damit diese gut sitzt. So schließt diese dich vom Gefühl ab wie ein Trockenanzug-kommt nix durch-die am Kopf am besten abdichtende Jacke, die ich kenne.
> Grüße vom wr



danke schön


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2011)

polo schrieb:


> z.b. strata von marmot. die und noch so einige andere kandidaten sind vermutlich (abkÃ¶mmlinge von) pertex shield (leider ist pertex wiederum wenig informativ in sachen daten).



die strata findet sich via google recht schwer, aber bei allem membrain jacken von marmot steht lediglich wasserabweisend, dafÃ¼r dampfdurchlÃ¤ssig. ob wasserabweisend statt wasserdicht das ist, was ich unter ner regenjacke verstehe, weiÃ ich nicht so recht 


edit:
ok, die membran scheint es in verschiedenen versionen zu geben. aber wenn man eine mit z.b. den merkmalen einer vaude prime oder gore fusion will dann zahlt man auch hier schnell knapp 200â¬, hat aber keinen biketypischen schnitt mit den, wie ich finde, sehr angenehm vorgeformten Ã¤rmeln, keine reiÃverschlÃ¼sse unter den armen und keinen ausklappbaren rÃ¼ckenlatz als spritzschutz. da sind mir 20 - 30 euro ersparnis dann doch zu wenig


----------



## polo (11. Mai 2011)

mica z.b. gibt's schon für 100, die allermeisten jacken haben droptail, paßform aufm rad ist bei mir zumindest oft ein problem (ärmellänge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2011)

so, die vaude men prime event ist nun auch eingetroffen. leider hat der shop ziemlichen mist gebaut. statt je einer in L und XL habe ich nur eine bekommen, diese dafür in XXL. 

ich hab die beiden jacken miteinader anhand funktionaler merkmale und der ausstattung mal verglichen. ebenso flossen optik und haptik in die bewertung ein, auch wenn das ein subjektiver faktor ist

die membranfunktion zu testen geht leider nicht, eine der beiden muss ja zurück... außerdem regnet es nicht

für mich hat sich bei dem vergleich eine jacke als klarer sieger rauskristallisiert. bevor ich ausführe, welche und wieso, seht erst mal neutral die bilder der vaude jacke an

*vorderansicht:*






*vorderansicht, augeklappt:*






*unter den ärmeln...:*






*rückansicht, zusammengelegt:*






wenn man die beiden jacken rein von der ausstattung vergleicht, ergibt sich folgendes bild:

taschen vorne:
gore: 2
vaude: 2

taschen hinten:
gore: 2
vaude: 0

ärmel vorgeformt:
gore: ja
vaude: nein

rückenschutz ausklappbar:
gore: ja
vaude: nein

separate rückenbelüftung:
gore: ja
vaude: nein

reißverschlüsse unter den armen:
gore: ja, ca. 20cm lang
vaude: ja, ca. 20cm lang

kapuze:
gore: ja, im kragen verstaubar
vaude: ja, nur abnehm- aber nicht verstaubar

optik:
geschmacksache, die ich hier nicht werten möchte

haptik:
gore: sehr wertig, auch von außen, fühlt sich stabil & robust an
vaude: wirkt wie eine billigregenjacke, fühlt sich nicht so stabil & robust an

schnitt:
gore: körperbetont, auf bikehaltung zugeschnitten, sitzt wie 2. haut
vaude: durch XXL falschlieferung nicht ganz wertbar, aber eher wie ne wanderjacke und nicht sonderlich bikespezifisch geschnitten, siehe z.B. vorgeformte ärmel etc. wirkt eher wie eine wanderjacke


mein resume:
die gore gewinnt rein von ausstattung und schnitt her als bikejacke um längen. die vaude kann hier IMHO nicht wirklich mit, wirkt biliger und weniger robust. ob die vaude angesichts der passform, die man auch bei der richtigen größe erwarten kann, wirklich trotz e-vent besser funktioniert als die enger anliegende und besser sitzende gore, bleibe zu versuchen. die vaude geht, wegen der flasche größe sowieso, zurück aber es wird auch kein ersatz geordert sondern mit der gore gefahren


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Mai 2011)

das testen der membran kann ich dir ja nochmal abnehmen. Gestern auf der Ausfahrt mit den Jungs vom Verein, was 3 Std. Fahrzeit im Renntempo bedeutet, kamen wir am Ende in einen Gewitterschauer-recht heftig. Meine event Jacke von Montura-daher vom Schnitt und so nicht direkt vergleuchbar, aber von der Membrane her schon-auch im dritten Jahr noch absolut dicht, und im Vergleich zu den Jungs mit Gore Jacken bleibt man darunter wesentlich angenehmer, da´deutlich weniger feucht. Lässt sich natürlich nicht ganz vermeiden und wenn Du am Berg Steigungen im deutlichen zweistelligen bereich Anschlag fährst, wirds auch sehr feucht, trocknet aber in der Ebene und bergab recht zügig wieder ab. Habs mit den Jungs, welche Gore Tex Jacken oder reine Regenjacken hatten, mal verglichen-die hatten einfach keine Chance. Und wie gesagt-von außen immer noch dicht.
Und übrigens, das Material fühlt sich tatsächlich anders an als Gore Tex-da musss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen, da könnte der eine oder andere auf die Idee kommen, es sei was Billigeres. Aber wie gesagt, es ist einfach besser, als alles, was bisher von Gore kommt, hinsichtlich der Funktion Dichtigkeit einerseits und andererseits Feuchtigkeitsabtransport. 
Grüße vom wr


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2011)

richtig interessant wäre mal ein vergleich unter identischen bedingungen. selber fahrer, selber berg, selbe belastung, selbes wetter. ich als jemand, der viel schwitzt beim fahren, würde ne event jacke sicher nasser machen wie einer ne gore jacke der weniger schwitzt


----------



## freetourer (12. Mai 2011)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> das testen der membran kann ich dir ja nochmal abnehmen.
> ...
> 
> Habs mit den Jungs, welche Gore Tex Jacken oder reine Regenjacken hatten, mal verglichen-die hatten einfach keine Chance.
> ...



und die jungs hatten natürlich die gleiche schweißproduktion, zudem auch noch die gleichen firstlayer an. 

sorry - aber das kann leider nicht wirklich als vergleich herhalten.

ich selber benutze schon seit jahren gore (erst xcr, mittlerweile gore 3l softshell (genauen werte schaue ich noch mal nach- meine es ist 40.000/40.000) und pro shell) und bin vollends zufrieden. wichtig ist aber definitiv die erste schicht auf der haut.


----------



## windchill (12. Mai 2011)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> das testen der membran kann ich dir ja nochmal abnehmen. Gestern auf der Ausfahrt mit den Jungs vom Verein, was 3 Std. Fahrzeit im Renntempo bedeutet, kamen wir am Ende in einen Gewitterschauer-recht heftig. Meine event Jacke von Montura-daher vom Schnitt und so nicht direkt vergleuchbar, aber von der Membrane her schon-auch im dritten Jahr noch absolut dicht, und im Vergleich zu den Jungs mit Gore Jacken bleibt man darunter wesentlich angenehmer, da´deutlich weniger feucht. Lässt sich natürlich nicht ganz vermeiden und wenn Du am Berg Steigungen im deutlichen zweistelligen bereich Anschlag fährst, wirds auch sehr feucht, trocknet aber in der Ebene und bergab recht zügig wieder ab. Habs mit den Jungs, welche Gore Tex Jacken oder reine Regenjacken hatten, mal verglichen-die hatten einfach keine Chance. Und wie gesagt-von außen immer noch dicht.
> Und übrigens, das Material fühlt sich tatsächlich anders an als Gore Tex-da musss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen, da könnte der eine oder andere auf die Idee kommen, es sei was Billigeres. Aber wie gesagt, es ist einfach besser, als alles, was bisher von Gore kommt, hinsichtlich der Funktion Dichtigkeit einerseits und andererseits Feuchtigkeitsabtransport.
> Grüße vom wr



Hallo,

wie häufig wäschst und imprägnierst Du die Jacke? Fährst Du auch häufiger mit einem Rucksack mit einem Gewicht >5kg? Hat die Jacke bei Dir schon Stürze miterleben müssen? Jaja, Fragen über Fragen. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus

Edit: Das Warten auf Gore Active Shell ist bei mir schonmal kein Thema, da es laut diesem Bericht nicht so robust wie Gore Paclite sein soll.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2011)

achja... 

ich glaub, das wird zur never ending story hier. ich fand den verlinkten post eines outdoor-forum-redakteurs hier sehr hilfreich bei der kaufentscheidung, die ich mittlerweile getroffen hab. denn seine meinung ist für mich doch schlüssig und nachvollziehbar:
wasserdichtigkeit und dampfdurchlässigkeit sind nur das eine. etwas, das auf dem papier leicht nachvollziehbar ist, in der praxis aber nur einer von vielen entscheidenden faktoren darstellt. passform und weitere kleidung, ausstattungsmerkmale der jacke etc. spielen eine mindestens genau so große rolle. die beste membran wird bei schlechter passform oder unpassender kleidung drunter nicht funktionieren
und zwei identische jacken zu finden, die alle anforderungen des tragenden erfüllen und sich nur durch die membran unterscheiden dürfte schwer werden. von daher sind alle diskussionen doch zu einem guten teil von sehr philosophischer und hypothetischer natur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. Mai 2011)

windchill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie häufig wäschst und imprägnierst Du die Jacke? Fährst Du auch häufiger mit einem Rucksack mit einem Gewicht >5kg? Hat die Jacke bei Dir schon Stürze miterleben müssen? Jaja, Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> ...


das mit der "robustheit" ist oft ein mißverständnis. wenn ich die zarteste membran in kevlar packe, dann ist das ergebnis robuster als die stabilste membran 2,5 lagig verbaut und mit 12 denier außenmaterial.


sharky schrieb:


> achja...
> 
> ich glaub, das wird zur never ending story hier. ich fand den verlinkten post eines outdoor-forum-redakteurs hier sehr hilfreich bei der kaufentscheidung, die ich mittlerweile getroffen hab. denn seine meinung ist für mich doch schlüssig und nachvollziehbar:
> wasserdichtigkeit und dampfdurchlässigkeit sind nur das eine. etwas, das auf dem papier leicht nachvollziehbar ist, in der praxis aber nur einer von vielen entscheidenden faktoren darstellt. passform und weitere kleidung, ausstattungsmerkmale der jacke etc. spielen eine mindestens genau so große rolle. die beste membran wird bei schlechter passform oder unpassender kleidung drunter nicht funktionieren
> und zwei identische jacken zu finden, die alle anforderungen des tragenden erfüllen und sich nur durch die membran unterscheiden dürfte schwer werden. von daher sind alle diskussionen doch zu einem guten teil von sehr philosophischer und hypothetischer natur



genau. irgendwann will man ja auch wieder fahren


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. Mai 2011)

Lustig. Habe erst kürzlich den Gleichen Wunsch gehabt und damit unser riesiges Sportgeschäft hier in MA auf einen möglichen Lösungsvorchlag abgeklopft.

Die Norrona ist mir auch ins Auge gesprungen und ich finde sie ein nettes Nichts, das besser ist als Nichts. Sie ist nicht 100% wasser- und winddicht, dadurch wiederum atmungsaktiv trotz mit ohne Unterarmreissverschluss. Sie ist dafür aber auch für die Trikottasche geeignet und hat  die für Norrona typisch gemütlich und haltbar konstruierten Daumenschlaufen. 

Ich mag sie ganz gern, da ich genau nach den o.g. Qualitäten gesucht hatte.  Nachteil: 100 Euro, nicht so wirklich Rucksack- und schon garnicht Klettersteigtauglich. Aber für nen kurzes Gewitter hält sie es aus, sofern es kein tagelanger Dauerregen ist.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es jemals ein Membranmaterial gibt, dass alle Eigenschaften erfüllt. Vor allem dürfte das Trikottaschenformat sich mit den Kriterien des Unterarmreissverschlusses sowie der Rucksackbeständigkeit nicht realisieren lassen. 

Meine Lösung sind 3 Jacken: 

für die Berge je nach zu erwartender Wetterlage:
- eine vernünftige Softshell und eine Cordurajacke oder 
- eine Softshell und eine Norrona oder Packlite

fürs Rad:
- eine dünnes fast durchsichtiges Nyloncape mit Daumenschlaufen(z.B. eine Norrona, aber auch von Bikeherstellern, s.o, erhältlich). Wenn das nicht genug: halt nass.

Gruss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S: hab die anderen Antworten nicht gelesen.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2011)

> Gore ruft hier übrigens auch explizit die jeweiligen Markenpartner auf, das Gewicht nicht durch komplizierte Schnitte, übermäßige Taschen und* Stickereien* wieder unnötig nach oben zu treiben.



und ich dachte immer, unsere leichtbauer hier haben einen schuss...


----------



## Jocki (12. Mai 2011)

Hehe, schau dich mal bei Trekking-ultraleicht um. Da gibt es Spezialisten die wandern 2Wochen im März durch Schottland und deren vollgepackten Rucksäcke wiegen unter 3kg- wohlgemerkt mit Kocher, Schlafsystem und Bekleidung. Da können wir Radfahrer noch einiges lernen.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hehe, schau dich mal bei Trekking-ultraleicht um. Da gibt es Spezialisten die wandern 2Wochen im März durch Schottland und deren vollgepackten Rucksäcke wiegen unter 3kg- wohlgemerkt mit Kocher, Schlafsystem und Bekleidung. Da können wir Radfahrer noch einiges lernen.



naja, alles eine preis- und komfortfrage. und der kompromisse, die man dafür einzugehen bereit ist



> und anderen belastungsintensiven Sportarten kommt das Active Shell aber, trotz grundsätzlich sehr guter Atmungsaktivität, an seine Grenzen. Auch bei Temperaturen unter 15 °C steht man je nach Belastungsgrad als Durchschnittsmann schnell wieder im eigenen Saft. Bei Frauen und denjenigen die grundsätzlich nur wenig transpirieren dürfte das Ergebnis wahrscheinlich etwas besser ausfallen. Auch wenn GORE das Active Shell eigentlich für athletischen Allwettersportler anpreist, hier muss man ganz klar die Grenzen von Funktionsmaterialien aufzeigen. Denn auch die neusten High-Tech Materialien können nun mal keine Wunder vollbringen oder die Physik aushebeln.


 die aussage, gepaart mit der, dass man statt 20m tape nur 12m nehmen soll (und das tape an sich nur 2cm breit ist) heisst für mich letztlich, dass die atmungsaktivität der jacke ein maximal gleichrangiges kriterium neben vielen anderen sein kann. denn offenbar köchelt man ja selbst in dieser supermembran irgendwann vor sich hin. für mich, als jemand der viel schwitzt, ist es da wohl wurscht, was ich trag


----------



## polo (12. Mai 2011)

es ist halt das einzige kriterium, bei dem sich was tut: 
wasser- und (weitgehend) winddicht sind sie alle, es gibt alle möglichen schnitte und ausstattungsvarianten. dampfdurchlässigkeit ist das problem von hardshells und - neben der imprägnierung - eben der bereich, in dem hauptsächlich gewerkelt wird.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2011)

fragt sich nur, mit welchem ergebnis. selbst diese neue supermembran hilft ja scheinbar nicht wirklich, dass der tragende wirklich trocken(er) bleibt. und ob ich nur nass oder sehr nass bin ist mir dann im fall der fälle auch wurscht. da find ich dann gewisse entlüftungsschlitze mit RV fast sinnvoller als eine hightech membran, die aber nur die halbe wahrheit ist


----------



## polo (12. Mai 2011)

du siehst das zu schwarz-weiß.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2011)

wie soll ich es dann sehen?


----------



## Jocki (12. Mai 2011)

Ich transpirier auch wie ein Ochse und bin deswegen jetzt bei ner extrem minimalistischen Eventjacke (montane spektr smock)gelandet. Die ist dafür sehr leicht und klein verpackbar. Zusammen mit einer sehr leichten Windjacke (skinfit), Ärmlinge und wechselshirt, ist das gesamtpaket quasi gleich schwer wie ne vollausgestattete superrobuste Gorejacke (400g Klasse), hat locker im Rucksack platz und deckt ein sehr breites Spektrum ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (12. Mai 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Der bringt zwar nen trockenen Kopf aber wenn das Wasser dann am Helm über den Kragen *IN* die Jacke läuft bringt auch ein trockener Kopf nix



nimm doch ein dünnes Handtuch?
Rocky Balboa hatte auch immer so ein Handtuch rum. Schaut auch bulliger nach Stiernacken aus; auch wenn man Keinen hat.
hab eine dünne von Mizuni oder Mizuno?  

Nimm Gott verdammt nochmal eine dünne Goretex-Jacke und nicht so eine Muschi-K-way-Jacke! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho5odISKCy8"]YouTube        - New Kids - SWAT[/nomedia]

.


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Mai 2011)

da ich wie schon erwähnt, auch eine Gore Paclite Geschichte von Gore Bike Wear habe, denke ich schon, einen direkten Vergleich ziehen zu können. Und ich wasche meine Sachen je nach Gebrauch regelmäßig mit entsprechenden Mitteln von Nikwax, je nach Gebrauch und ab und an auch mit dem Nachimprägnierungszusatz. Gott sei Dank habe ich damit noch keinen Sturz hingelegt, wenns sehr schwierig wird, ziehe ich dann Protektoren an, und wenns feucht wird, fahre ich nen Ticken vorsichtiger und nicht mehr die ganz schweren Sachen, sondern schiebe da mal oder lasse sie gleich aus. Ein Sturz wäre da ja nicht ganz billig.
Wie viel genau der Rucksack wiegt den ich trage, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, der selbst wiegt so 900 g, dann Trinkblase idR mit ca. 1,5-2kg, + Protektoren um die 1.100 g geschätzt und noch etwas Verpflegung, Ausrüstung, - da kanns schon mal knapp an die 5 Kilo rangehen, aber zumindest nicht sehr drüber. Und ich trage die Jacke auch nicht ständig.
Grüße vom wr


----------



## MEGATEC (13. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> nimm doch ein dünnes Handtuch?
> Rocky Balboa hatte auch immer so ein Handtuch rum. Schaut auch bulliger nach Stiernacken aus; auch wenn man Keinen hat.
> hab eine dünne von Mizuni oder Mizuno?
> 
> ...



Was will uns der Schreiberling dieser sinnfreien Zeilen konstruktives mitteilen ?


----------



## KongoApe (13. Mai 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Was will uns der Schreiberling dieser sinnfreien Zeilen konstruktives mitteilen ?




zitat: ....läuft immer Wasser in den Hals .....




( was für eine Muschi ? )


.          .      Pxlfehler


----------



## MEGATEC (13. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> zitat: ....läuft immer Wasser in den Hals .....
> 
> ( was für eine Muschi ? )



Sag mal - bist Du verwandt oder verschwägert mit einem User Namens DrecksBecks ?
Denn wenn ich seine Postings so mit Deinen vergleiche dann lassen sich gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten bei den Antworten nicht von der Hand weisen - einziger unterschied: der gute DrecksBecks ist zum Glück SCHON gesperrt... 

DrecksBecks :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=19382951&pp=25&page=3

KongoApe :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=19383016


----------



## bikelover (14. Mai 2011)

Mal was aus der Praxis: Ich fahre und nutze Seit Jahren solch Zeug und für mich sind die Randbedingungen wie z.B. Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit unterbekleidung usw. wesentlich entscheidender als die Membran. 

Um nochmal an die Anfangswünsche zu erinnern: Eine Jacke für Rad und berge ist schwierig. Eine Bergjacke geht auf dem Rad noch ganz gut, aber spätestens mit einer Radjacke am Berg ist es nicht mehr lustig (Rucksack - paclite -> wurde schon erwähnt und der Lappen am Arsch sieht einfach nicht gut aus). Entweder du trennst dich von der Idee, oder Radjacken fallen raus.
Armbündchen braucht man nicht. Die wetzen sich nur durch und bis über 50 km/h halten die Klett-Bündchen einer jeden Gore-Jacke problemlos. Falls es um die Wärme geht helfen Handschuhe besser.
Ich persönlich fahre nie mit Kapuze, egal was für ein Wetter, wenns richtig kalt und nass wird zieh ich mir so eine Helmkappe von Mammut über die Haare.

ich bin mit einer Berghaus paclite allgemein sehr zufrieden, auf dem Rad passt mir eine Gore alpX am besten. Die Jacke muss dir und deinen Anfoderungen passen. Irgendwelcher Schnickschnack und Firlefanz muss jedes Jahr neu als innovation verkauft werden - der meiste Rassel verschwindet nach kurzer Zeit wieder vom Markt.


----------



## MEGATEC (14. Mai 2011)

bikelover schrieb:


> Armbündchen braucht man nicht. Die wetzen sich nur durch und bis über 50 km/h halten die Klett-Bündchen einer jeden Gore-Jacke problemlos. Falls es um die Wärme geht helfen Handschuhe besser.



Zu den Daumenlöchern / Daumenschlaufen und warum ich die bevorzuge :
Wenn es richtig fest regnet dann ist es sehr angenehm die Jacke soweit als möglich nach vorne *ÜBER* die Handschuhe stülpen zu können damit man so lange als möglich trockene Finger hat - denn wer fährt schon mit wasserdichten Bike Handschuhen ?

Denn genau das ist mir passiert, beim Regen rutschte die Jacke beim Lenken nach hinten und hat die Handschuhe nicht mehr abgedeckt und im Nu hatte ich nasse Hände, dazu noch Spritzwasser und nach 15min waren die Hände klamm und kalt.

Deswegen finde ich z.B. die Lösung bei der NORRØNA sehr gut :


----------



## chvomh (14. Mai 2011)

he,
was fuer eine größe ( der jacken ) wuerdet ihr mir mit 1,90 und ca 80 kg, also groß und schlank empfehlen?
ich habe immer das problem das die jacke entweder an den armen und am bund zu kurz ist, oder bei einer groeßeren groeße zu breit ist, also dann vom rucksack "zusammengebunden" wird.
vielen dank schonmal,
der tread is wirklich hilfreich weil ich im mom auch nach einer regenjacke suche, aber nur zum biken, hab nur jetzt mehr fragen als vorher 
weiter so


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Mai 2011)

also ich habs gestern wider gemerkt, für mich ist die Passform der Motura Jacke perfekt, der Bereich um die Kapuze sitzt wie eine zweite Haut und dichtet perfekt ab. Ich bin 1,83m groß und 78 kg schwer und habe Größe L, die Jacke scheint eine wirklich gute Verarbeitungsqualität zu haben-bei entsprechender Pflege sind noch keine Gebrauchsspruren zu erkennen, die Nähte sehen noch Top aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du die Jacke auch zum Klettern/Trecken nehmen willst, soltest Du was robustes kaufen und lieber das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen. Paclite ist mit 10 Kilo-Rucksack und ruppiger Strecke echt grenzwertig. The North Face Mountain Guide jacket gibts schon für rd. 250 , die kannst Du wirklich strapazieren und sie wird Dir lange treue Dienste leisten. Die überschüssigen 300 Gramm musst Du halt noch abspecken...


----------



## bobons (19. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand noch eine Paclite sucht, läuft noch 19 Minuten: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/sale/lafuma-tetris2.html

In M und L jetzt noch verfügbar.


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2011)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Jacke auch zum Klettern/Trecken nehmen willst, soltest Du was robustes kaufen und lieber das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen. Paclite ist mit 10 Kilo-Rucksack und ruppiger Strecke echt grenzwertig. The North Face Mountain Guide jacket gibts schon für rd. 250 , die kannst Du wirklich strapazieren und sie wird Dir lange treue Dienste leisten. Die überschüssigen 300 Gramm musst Du halt noch abspecken...


zum glück gibt's spielraum zwischen 200g ultraleicht und deinem 800g monstrum.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Mai 2011)

MEGATEC sucht eine Jacke, mit der er auch Klettersteige gehen will. Wenn er das wirklich öfter macht, ist seine PACLITE-Jacke nach nur einer Saison hinüber. Macht es wirklich Sinn, wegen 500 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis jedes Jahr ne neue Jacke zu kaufen ? Ich glaub die allermeisten haben noch genug auf den Rippen/der Hüfte, die 500 Gramm kann man sehr viel günstiger einsparen !


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2011)

1. die robustheit der jacke wird nicht von der membran vorgegeben.
2. weder beim eisklettern noch in längeren felsrouten habe ich probleme mit jacken, die halb so viel wiegen wie deine.
3. ich habe keine ahnung, wie dick megatec ist.


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Mai 2011)

polo schrieb:


> 3. ich habe keine ahnung, wie dick megatec ist.



Ich bin nicht *DICK !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (21. Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich rede von 500 Gramm, die sind selbst noch bei ADONIS rauszuhoeln ! Braucht der MEGATEC nicht traurig sein !


----------



## MEGATEC (21. Mai 2011)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Sorry, ich rede von 500 Gramm, die sind selbst noch bei ADONIS rauszuhoeln ! Braucht der MEGATEC nicht traurig sein !



Wir sind hier zwar nicht im Leichtbauforum aber die Körpergewichtsdiskussion passt mal gar nicht 

Ich sehe es so :
dort 500g an Material gespart + da 100g + nochmal 100g usw. ergibt ruckizucki ein Kilogram und da ich immer darauf bedacht bin so wenig wie möglich ( gerade auf langen Touren !! ) mitzuschleppen sind 500g ein nicht zu unterschätzender Pappenstiel !

Genau deswegen bin ich ja auf der Suche nach einer leichten und funktionellen Jacke die ein möglichst breites Spektrum abdeckt, und wie es scheint bin ich mit der Suche nicht alleine !

Und nochmal die Fragen an SHARKY :
Vier Fragen zur GORE Jacke
- wie klein lässt sich die Jacke zusammenpacken ?
- passt sie dann in eine Trikottasche ?
- wo hast Du sie gekauft und was hat der Spaß gekostet (gerne auch per PM ! )

*DANKE*


----------



## Jocki (21. Mai 2011)

Das Problem an den robusten Jacken ist ja weniger das Gewicht sondern das immense Packmaß. Ohne 30 Liter Rucksack braucht man da nicht auf Tour starten


----------



## windchill (21. Mai 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Wir sind hier zwar nicht im Leichtbauforum aber die Körpergewichtsdiskussion passt mal gar nicht
> 
> Ich sehe es so :
> dort 500g an Material gespart + da 100g + nochmal 100g usw. ergibt ruckizucki ein Kilogram und da ich immer darauf bedacht bin so wenig wie möglich ( gerade auf langen Touren !! ) mitzuschleppen sind 500g ein nicht zu unterschätzender Pappenstiel !
> ...




Ich bin zwar nicht Sharky, aber die Gore Fusion hab ich mittlerweile auch gekauft:

Packmaß: 35cm x 46cm Umfang im Vergleich zu 32cm x 40 cm meiner Paclite Jacke. Dabei hab ich das Maßband ziemlich straff gezogen. Beide Jacken in Größe M. Die Paclite Jacke ist von Bailo.
Gewicht: 350g (Bailo) zu 470g (Gore Fusion)
Trikottasche:  Nie benutzt. Hab immer, auch auf der Feierabendrunde, einen Rucksack mit angeblich 32L dabei. 
Preis: Hab 252 für die Jacke gezahlt. Allerdings gibt es die da nicht mehr. Bei wiggle.co.uk gibt es noch ein paar in S,L und XL. Kosten dort 282. Bei Karstadt-Sport hier in München gab es letztens noch ein paar Jacken in XL,XXL (u. evtl. L) für 270. Die sind seit dem 3. oder 4. Januar zu dem Preis dort zu haben.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Juni 2011)

Ich wärme das Thema mal wieder auf:

Meine bisher hauptsächlich als Windjacke verwendete eVent-Jacke ist sowas von undicht, dass ich demnächst was neues brauche. Die Atmungsaktivität fand ich von eVent immer überraschend gut (zumindest wenn es nicht regnet).

Im örtlichen Outdoorladen wurde mir gesagt, dass sie eVent gar nicht mehr führen, da sie 100% Rückläufer hatten (Undichtigkeiten an belasteten Stellen in sehr kurzer Zeit)...
Hmm, ok dann wird es was anderes. Vermutlich der Klassiker Loeffler Colibri. Doch da kam mir in den Sinn, dass ich letztes Jahr ein etwas seltsamen Testbericht in der Mountainbike 8/2010 gelesen hatte. Die haben quasi leichte Windjacken als ultraleichte Regenjacken getestet und es funktionierte wohl. Klar, diese Teile sind nicht für eine Tagesetappe im strömenden Regen gedacht, aber interessant fand ich die Idee schon.

Testsieger waren z.B. das Mavic Helium Jacket (nicht die H2O!) mit nur 80g Gewicht. Referenz in Sachen Regenschutz die Gore Xenon AS mit 180g.

Hat das schon mal jemand hier praktisch ausprobiert?


----------



## lungauer (18. Juni 2011)

Hey,

habe die Mavic Helium seit ein paar Monaten im Gebrauch. Für Wind und lange kühle Abfahrten super, aber vor Regen schützt sie so gut wie nicht. Sie trocknet zwar danach extrem schnell. Gewicht, Packmaß und Atmungsaktivität ist ein Hammer. Und extreme Haltbarkeit darfst du dir nicht erwarten, stürtzen ist tabu. Hätte sie mir für die Transalp Chaellenge gekauft, da muss aber was anderes her. 

Habe noch die Skinfit Vento, schützt etwas besser. Diese habe ich im Winter bei fast allen Skitouren an. Nur eine richtige Regenjacke ist sie auch nicht. Ist zwar etwas schwerer und nicht ganz so klein. Aber mit Sicherheit eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Jocki (19. Juni 2011)

Ich war gestern eindreiviertel Stunden bei strömenden regen und 13 grad laufen. So ga2 Tempo. Meine eventjacke hat da wirklich gut funktioniert. Kein hitzestau, kein Wassereinbruch von außen, nur die übliche schwitzfeuchte. Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden was ähnlich gut funktioniert. Unter beschichteten Jacken gabs bis jetzt immer hitzestau und extreme kondensbildung und reine windbreaker sowie softshell mit dwr Beschichtung sind nach ner halben Stunde durchnässt. 

Die Frage ist halt immer wofür man die Jacke braucht. Für bis zu 2 h Training bei gemäßigten Temperaturen ist wasserdichtigkeit eher ne komfortsache, solange man sich bewegt hält man es auch in nem durchnässten windbreaker aus. Als Schutz im Gebirge oder für ausgedehnte Touren bei 5 grad und weniger sollt es schon was zuverlässig wasserdichtes sein.


----------



## flyingscot (19. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Atmungsaktivität fand ich bei der eVent Jacke und auch der Hose wirklich gut! Aber sie wurde halt im Bereich der Rucksackriemen undicht. Anfangs nur ein wenig, da dachte ich immer, der Regen kommt durch den Halsausschnitt herein. Beim letzten Gewitterschauer war ich aber nach 5 Minuten innen nass und auf dem Trikot sehr gut erkennbar war die Schulterpartie undicht.

Ohne Rucksack möglicherweise ein gutes Material, aber bei Rucksackbenutzung offensichtlich zu empfindlich (dabei habe die Jacke vielleicht 10-15 Tagesetappen mit 7-8kg Rucksack benutzt). PacLite Shell ist da ja auch nicht so robust, mal sehen wie ich die Loeffler Colibri Jacke macht...

So viele Material-Alternativen gibt es ja nicht, wenn das Gewicht (<300g) und Packmaß (<1.5 L) sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## windchill (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

und das Nikwax TX Direct (in Verbindung mit TechWash) hilft auch nicht mehr bei Deiner eVent Jacke?

Viele Grüße


----------



## flyingscot (19. Juni 2011)

Moment, normalerweise bedeutet doch Undichtigkeit, dass die Membran kaputt ist. Diese Waschmittel und Imprägniermittel können die Membran ja nicht reparieren. D.h. undicht bleibt undicht. Allerdings lässt sich die Atmungsaktivität durch waschen und imprägnieren wiederherstellen. Es dringt durch den dann wiedererzeugten Abperleffekt natürlich auch weniger Wasser durch die defekten Stellen. Aber undicht bleibt sie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (19. Juni 2011)

Ich würd die undichten stellen mit Tape abkleben. Wenns dicht hält und nicht beim tragen stört ist die Jacke damit wohl besser wie so ne beschichtete Jacke. 

Aber mit Rucksack und den Dreck der beim mtb fahren auf der Jacke landet, ist die Beanspruchung fürs Material schon hoch.


----------



## windchill (19. Juni 2011)

Also meine Auffassung war bisher immer, dass die Jacke nur solang wasserdicht ist, solang die Membran ihre wasserabweisende Eigenschaft behält (und sich somit nicht mit Wasser vollsaugt) und Wasserdampf weiterhin hindurchdiffundieren kann. Rückstände normaler Waschmittel (genauso wie Schmutz) scheinen die Oberflächenspannung von Wasser herabzusetzen, sodass dieses dann durch die Membran durchdringen kann. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier vollkommenen Blödsinn erzähle. Bei meinen Regenjacken funktioniert es zumindest. Wenn die Membran aber physisch kaputt ist, hilft das Zeugs aber auch nimmer. Wobei undicht != Membran kaputt.


----------



## Jocki (19. Juni 2011)

Die Imprägnierung sorgt dafür dass der oberstoff sich nicht mit Wasser vollsaugt, was wiederum die atmungsaktivität des Kleidungsstücks nicht der Membran erhält.

Die Oberflächenspannung von Wasser hat mit der Membran nix zu tun. Sonst hätt ma ja optimalen schweìßabtransport in so ner Jacke. Beim abperlverhalten auf dem oberstoff ist es natürlich wichtig.


----------



## flyingscot (19. Juni 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich würd die undichten stellen mit Tape abkleben. Wenns dicht hält und nicht beim tragen stört ist die Jacke damit wohl besser wie so ne beschichtete Jacke.



Rein optisch ist ja keine Beschädigung erkennbar, weder innen noch außen. Allerdings dringt im Schulterbereich recht großflächig Wasser durch das Material. Reparatur macht da eher keinen Sinn.

Ich habe jetzt die Loeffler Colibri bestellt und lass mich überraschen...


----------

